# Swift bolero habitation door broken cable



## boovonez (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a Swift Bolero 682 FB which i purchased new in 2012.Unfortunately over Xmas while i was on holiday, the electric cable that connects the main body to the habitation door central locking broke at the point flush with the van. Has anyone had the same problem if so how did you fix it ,as i am having no satisfaction from the Swift. Also the radio reception is also very poor even though i have paid to have a new aerial fitted on the wing Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Should you not contact your dealer who you bought the van off and not Swift directly? If it was only bought on 2012 it should still be under warranty. Do not let then fob you off with "It's only guaranteed for 12 months" As under european Law it has to be for for purpose and this can be as long as 6 years.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

regarding the radio reception there has been discussions on here in the past about the poor radio reception

it seems a fiat thing 

i recently changed the radio on my 2011 sundance to a cheap radio that a friend gave me it works a little better but not perfect by any means
but at least i now have cd,usb and sd card readers and remote control on the radio

regarding the door cable not heard it before but not suprised as it does bend a lot


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have had the cable break through, i think from memory there are only three wires used.

The solution by a well respected Motorhome dealer id to use 7 strand trailer cable and allow the extra strands to protect the three if that makes sense to you.

Alternatively run new longer cables and coil them because it appears to be the bending as the door closes that causes the kinked cable which ultimately breaks.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks
i will keep it in mind for if mine goes
barry


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi boovenez,
we have a bolero 13 reg, looked at the cable on ours and it looks a bit iffy, i will keep an eye on it. hope you get it sorted .

no probs with radio though, its brill. just down the road from you in heysham


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We had a problem with our Bolero 360 EW. The dealers tried to fix the poor radio reception many times. We went from the original arial to an arial strip they placed across under the windscreen. That was no better. Next visit saw us get the dealership to put the arial on the outside of the wing mirror. Took it back for a correction only to find there was nothing else they could do as it was an inherrent problem with Swift radios. 

In the end, we bought our own Arial from Halfords......took it to the dealers, and said fit that!! They did, on the outside wing mirror, no problem. Sorted. They have a bad history of problems with arials.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tomnjune, do not leave it, get it fixed before it lets you down when you least want it to.It is obviously an inherent problem with Bolero's.

cabby


----------



## boovonez (Jan 7, 2015)

Just to let you know after many emails to Swift, they finally arranged for an engineer from the door manufacturer to contact me to arrange an appointment .The repair was completed yesterday 9th Feb by a very competent and informative engineer from a Company called Miriad Products Ltd Derby, who are the agents for the doors, have a look on their website they stock a vast amount of equipment and spares for campers and caravans. It was good to have a knowledgeable person at last who sorted out a design fault at no expense to me.


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Our Swift Bolero 712 has the same problem. The outer black plastic covering got fed up of being bent backwards and forwards and disintegrated so I used some self amalgamating tape on it and it appears to be holding together. Should we have these sorts of problems on relatively new vehicles. Ours is 2012 vintage and we have done just over 13,000 miles.

Motorhome fun also has a number of members with similar problems.

This is the door manufacturers fault as Swift do not make the doors. All parts seem to come from a variety of sources and are just assembled :frown2: Sometimes not very well.


----------

